

Show HN: Silk — Interactive generative art - yurivish
http://new.weavesilk.com

======
taixzo
Wow! I just created my new desktop wallpaper, in about 10 seconds.

------
borisvish
amazing! adding symmetry allows to create nice pictures easily.

------
yellowSchoolBus
Gorgeous

